# Need help regarding 489 conditions to apply for 887!



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all, 
I couldnt find a relevant thread so starting a new one here. All 489ers can come n help each other out.

We have to enter Australia by 28th March 2014, so we are planning to make a 3 weeks trip around October before finally shifting in March. The ultimate goal is to start the timer so we can hopefully fulfil the conditions to apply for 887 by October 2015. (living in designated area for 2 years and working for 1)

Now if someone can please help. I have a few queries that I would be grateful if you could answer: 
1. Is it ok if we make initial entry in October and then come back? Will the 2 year time period start from then?

2. Do we have to live for the whole of 2 years in the Australia? if we come back in October and move to Australia in March 2014 so will the 5 months (in-between Oct-Mar) counted? Do we have to give proof that we lived there at that time?
So are there any restrictions on how much time u have to stay and for how long u can go on visits etc out of Australia?


----------



## saad.r (Mar 22, 2013)

Beee said:


> 1. Is it ok if we make initial entry in October and then come back? Will the 2 year time period start from then?


Yes you can come back but the two year period requires residence in designated area of australia so you cannot count days in which you are outside australia.




> 2. Do we have to live for the whole of 2 years in the Australia?


For filling the subclass 887 visa requirements , YES you have to live in australia . You have to provide a proof of australian residence for two years when you apply 
for 887 visa.



> if we come back in October and move to Australia in March 2014 so will the 5 months (in-between Oct-Mar) counted?


No



> Do we have to give proof that we lived there at that time?


Yes



> are there any restrictions on how much time u have to stay and for how long u can go on visits etc out of Australia?


There is no restriction of time & stay but 489 visa is valid for 4 years and after it expires you have to apply for Subclass 887 PR visa and you must fulfill all the requirements of 887 PR. So if you don't have 2 years residency and 1 year of work experience in designated area you are not eligible to apply 887 PR visa.


----------



## it58_shailesh (Sep 17, 2013)

I want to know what all documents to be submitted. Also If one has worked for one year, can he apply for PR eventhough he has not lived for 2 year but have worked for 1 year.

For work experience , pay slips and work exp letter will suffice. For residency what proofs can b submitted?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

No the condition is to live for 2 years and work for 1 otherwise you do not qualify.


----------



## ANZ (Sep 26, 2013)

*Work Reference for 887*

Hi Beee

I am in the same boat as you..hopefully all 489rs will converge here and share their experiences. 

In order to prove employment for 1 year is it again compulsory to provide work references with roles and responsibilities ? I have read on DIAC website, work references with job duties must be provided as proof of employment

There is no restriction on the type of work but why then it is mandatory to provide work references with job duties for 887 visa ? 887 is not a points tested visa.
I wonder why salary slips, contracts would not suffice.. I am saying this because for people who r not able to obtain work reference in the required format, job duties etc..whats the path forward for them ?


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello everyone...
i am planning to travel to Australia in months time...i expect my wife and 2 months daughter to join few months later..as you guys all have the same visa as mine..i would like to ask one thing which has confused me in every possible way...hope someone could answer this..

i understand that it is required to live 2 years and work for 1 year in the specified area..but what about my wife and daughter ...do they have to work ??? obviously my daughter cant she is only 3 months lol...
but what about my wife...???? 
do the secondary applicant to this visa also have to fulfil work requirement too???? i went through immi website several times but nowhere i can find this info for secondary applicant ....

Shel is here hope she answers ...please


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

*887 help*



Beee said:


> Hi all,
> I couldnt find a relevant thread so starting a new one here. All 489ers can come n help each other out.
> 
> We have to enter Australia by 28th March 2014, so we are planning to make a 3 weeks trip around October before finally shifting in March. The ultimate goal is to start the timer so we can hopefully fulfil the conditions to apply for 887 by October 2015. (living in designated area for 2 years and working for 1)
> ...


hi ..i am on a 489 state sponsored visa i am planning to travel to Australia in months time...i expect my wife and 2 months daughter to join few months later..as you guys all have the same visa as mine..i would like to ask one thing which has confused me in every possible way...hope someone could answer this..

i understand that it is required to live 2 years and work for 1 year in the specified area..but what about my wife and daughter ...do they have to work ??? obviously my daughter cant she is only 3 months lol...
but what about my wife...???? 
do the secondary applicant to this visa also have to fulfil work requirement too???? i went through immi website several times but nowhere i can find this info for secondary applicant ....

pls help


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> Hello everyone...
> i am planning to travel to Australia in months time...i expect my wife and 2 months daughter to join few months later..as you guys all have the same visa as mine..i would like to ask one thing which has confused me in every possible way...hope someone could answer this..
> 
> i understand that it is required to live 2 years and work for 1 year in the specified area..but what about my wife and daughter ...do they have to work ??? obviously my daughter cant she is only 3 months lol...
> ...


 Hi 
Only primary applicant need to fulfill working 1 year requirement. Wife can work or not as she pleases.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Ishot557 said:


> Hi
> Only primary applicant need to fulfill working 1 year requirement. Wife can work or not as she pleases.


Where you get this info..i cant find it anywhere to be honest..
Thanks for your input mate...

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

fanofneymar said:


> Where you get this info..i cant find it anywhere to be honest..
> Thanks for your input mate...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


 Its a fact. You are the applicant not your wife BUT if your wife _chooses_ to work or study it must be in the specified area.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> Its a fact. You are the applicant not your wife BUT if your wife chooses to work or study it must be in the specified area.


Okie dokie..
Thank you..Shel

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## Kasunwan (Apr 15, 2014)

*Designated Area*

Hi All, quick clarification, I currently have 489 family sponsored visa and i should live in a designated area. My question is whether i should work in a Designated area or a regional area in order to apply for PR under subclass 887.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Kasunwan said:


> Designated Area
> 
> Hi All, quick clarification, I currently have 489 family sponsored visa and i should live in a designated area. My question is whether i should work in a Designated area or a regional area in order to apply for PR under subclass 887.


U have to live for 2 years n work for 1 year in a designated area. So yeah u have to find work in a designated area. Are u in Vic or NSW?


----------



## Kasunwan (Apr 15, 2014)

Beee said:


> U have to live for 2 years n work for 1 year in a designated area. So yeah u have to find work in a designated area. Are u in Vic or NSW?


Hi Beee,

Thank you for the information, really appreciate your input. I'm in VIC.. If i'm not mistaken the entire state falls under the designated area... where r u from...

thanks!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Kasunwan said:


> Hi Beee,
> 
> Thank you for the information, really appreciate your input. I'm in VIC.. If i'm not mistaken the entire state falls under the designated area... where r u from...
> 
> thanks!


Yup the entire state falls under designated area.. I am living in vic as well.. how long have u been here?


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Beee said:


> Yup the entire state falls under designated area.. I am living in vic as well.. how long have u been here?


So the regional area that we live can be different from the sponsored regional area, say if NSW - Murray has sponsored me I can live in Wagga Wagga, which is a regional one in NSW as per the post codes mentioned as RALPGM.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Pharma said:


> So the regional area that we live can be different from the sponsored regional area, say if NSW - Murray has sponsored me I can live in Wagga Wagga, which is a regional one in NSW as per the post codes mentioned as RALPGM.


No, I am talking about 489 family sponsored visa n I think what you mentioned is for Regional sponsored or whatever it's called.


----------



## isato (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi there I am on 475 visa from july 2012 from WA.
I was student studying in sydney I active my visa 475 on july but I live in sydney for three more month as I need to sort out my things there..
Now time has arrived I nearly fulfil my criteria 2 yearss living and 1 year full time work...
Does that three month previously affect my permanent residency...
Thanks you all 
Isato


----------



## isato (Jul 4, 2014)

I came western australia on october


----------



## arshjosan (Oct 9, 2014)

*489 to 887*

Hello everyone, i have a query.
i am presently holding 457 Visa and have already lived and worked in Adelaide (regional area) for more than 2 years now on my 457 visa. i am planning to apply for 489 regional Visa. My question is ,after i get my 489 , can i immediately apply for 887 as i have already lived and worked for more than 2 years in regional area on my 457 Visa.... or i would have to wait for 2 more years, and live/ work in regional area on 489 Visa as well.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No the time on the 457 doesn't count, you must have been a 489 holder for that period.


----------



## arshjosan (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks mate. that clears my query.

I have another question. Would really like your suggestion.
As per the 489 visa conditions, as it is state nominated, you need to live and work in regional areas only. Presently i live and work in Adelaide (which is a regional area). 

* So if i get 489 Visa, what are the chances of working in Melbourne and Sydney( non regional areas). Is it very strict that you cant live/work outside regional areas.

* As i have already served the state for more than 2 years (on 457), can i write a letter to Immigration and ask exemption.
Actually i know some of my friends who worked with me and have state nominated Visa (like 190), who have done the same and Immigration have allowed them to work outside state.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you are found living or working outside of a regional area your visa is liable for cancellation and removal you wont qualify for PR. 

There is no exception you must be living and working in a regional area as a 489 holder. There is nothing in migration law that allows exemptions to be made. 

If you do not want to live in a regional area dont apply for a 489.


----------



## arshjosan (Oct 9, 2014)

Makes sense.... thanks..


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi,

I Was on 475 family sponsored visa and arrived in Melbourne June 30,2012

I had a full time work since August 2012 up to present. I live in Melbourne ( Clayton ) from Dec 2012 to present. I did not leave Australia since I Arrived here

I applied my 887 visa last July 1,2014 and got the grant for PR last Sept 30. 

Documents needed for PR were - payslips,employment certificate, rental and bond documents, group certificate from 2013 FY. Mobile,internet, water,electricity bills under my name. No further documents asked. 

Cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

a British couple was deported for living a very few kilometres away from the designated regional area. Tread lightly here. DIBP has no tolerance for 489 violations


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

_shel said:


> If you are found living or working outside of a regional area your visa is liable for cancellation and removal you wont qualify for PR.
> 
> There is no exception you must be living and working in a regional area as a 489 holder. There is nothing in migration law that allows exemptions to be made.
> 
> If you do not want to live in a regional area dont apply for a 489.


Hi Shel,

Needed a small clarification regarding 887 visa requirements. While on 489 visa, is it necessary to be employed for 1 year in your nominated occupation only, to fulfill the 1 year work requirement for 887 visa, or you can be employed in any full time employment.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> Needed a small clarification regarding 887 visa requirements. While on 489 visa, is it necessary to be employed for 1 year in your nominated occupation only, to fulfill the 1 year work requirement for 887 visa, or you can be employed in any full time employment.


no .... 1 year in a regional area ......


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> no .... 1 year in a regional area ......


Thanks for the quick reply. I am aware that the employment has to be in a regional area, however what i want to know is that whether the employment has to be only in the nominated occupation or it can be in any other occupation as well?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You can work in any occupation you want or be self employed but it must total full time hours, 2 or 3 part time jobs is ok and it must be in a regional area.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I am aware that the employment has to be in a regional area, however what i want to know is that whether the employment has to be only in the nominated occupation or it can be in any other occupation as well?


it says on Immi in the 887 



> Worked full time (usually at least 35 hours a week) in a specified regional area for at least a year while you held your eligible visa


it doesn't mention anything about a nominated job


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> You can work in any occupation you want or be self employed but it must total full time hours, 2 or 3 part time jobs is ok and it must be in a regional area.


btw, 489 FS and SS have slightly different requirements.

489 SS requires working in regional areas, while 489 FS require working in designated areas. They are 90% the same but there are some areas that exist in one list but not the other


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

He wasnt asking about FS or did I miss that!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> He wasnt asking about FS or did I miss that!


no I just discovered it and thought about letting everyone on the post here know just in case


----------



## toharman (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi,

I am holding 489 visa from North Coast with Territory sponsorship. Here from last one month i am not able to get a job. but in other regional areas like Adelaide lots of jobs are available. So i want to ask that can i move to other regional area like Adeilade? If yes i can move then what is the procedure? do i need to take any approval from the territory or the state?
Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> btw, 489 FS and SS have slightly different requirements.
> 
> 489 SS requires working in regional areas, while 489 FS require working in designated areas. They are 90% the same but there are some areas that exist in one list but not the other


Hi,
Can you please clarify if a 489 FS is required to work under the designated occupation for 1 year?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mak89 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please clarify if a 489 FS is required to work under the designated occupation for 1 year?


yes

the diff between FS and SS is the list of postcodes


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> yes
> 
> the diff between FS and SS is the list of postcodes


So you mean to say 1 year of full time employment must be in the nominated occupation?

Actually i couldn't find such condition anywhere on the immigration website


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mak89 said:


> So you mean to say 1 year of full time employment must be in the nominated occupation?
> 
> Actually i couldn't find such condition anywhere on the immigration website


no

1 year full time in any job


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

toharman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am holding 489 visa from North Coast with Territory sponsorship. Here from last one month i am not able to get a job. but in other regional areas like Adelaide lots of jobs are available. So i want to ask that can i move to other regional area like Adeilade? If yes i can move then what is the procedure? do i need to take any approval from the territory or the state?
> Please suggest.
> ...


Prove to the state that you are not able to get a job in your profession even after putting a considerable amount of efforts. Considerable efforts would mean applying for atleast three months and getting rejections. You might have to provide email copies to prove this. Note that 489 has a "LEGAL" binding to stay in the nominated state for 2 years - I am sure you were aware about this before you applied for the visa


----------



## saajidh (Feb 26, 2013)

G'Day,

I hold 489 SC Family sponsored Visa and I'm the Primary applicant. and my spouse accompanying me as the secondary applicant... 

Now we are planning to apply for 887 SC visa... Questions are...
1 As I'm the primary applicant have some issues in prove the full time hours working for one year. Because I do a part time job and causal Job. So some weeks I don't get enough hours to meet 36 hours/week condition. BUT the secondary applicant meets the relevant requirement for more than 16 Months. Can any one tell with this, do we eligible to apply for 887. 

2 And living in Designated Area... for nearly for 2 years... for the first few months I lived with my relatives house. to prove that I only have the Bank statements. Do you think that would be enough to claim those months for living the designated area... 

3 For any reason do we need to submit any health insurance details during our stay...???


----------



## toharman (Oct 27, 2014)

*489 to 887 visa conditions*

Hi,

Is any mara agent here?

i have 489 visa so as per the current rules i can work in any profile for one year and live 2 years in regional australia to get 887. 
DAIC can change these rules for 887 as well??
So if they will change a rule that 489 person only get 887 if they have worked in sponsord occupation so these rules will apply to me or the new people who will get 489 visa after these changes?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

toharman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is any mara agent here?
> 
> ...


depends, if the change of rules has a transitional requirements, it won't apply to you (e.g.: in some visas, there are requirements that apply to certain people before a certain date only)


----------



## toharman (Oct 27, 2014)

*489 to 887 visa conditions*

Hi,

I think you are an MARA Agent. So is there any possibility of this that this can happen in the coming future. ?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

toharman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think you are an MARA Agent. So is there any possibility of this that this can happen in the coming future. ?
> 
> Thanks


I am not a MARA agent. 

There is no way to know whether it will happen or not till it actually happens, and then the laws and regulations *might* provide for those who have started their residence/work requirements with some leeway.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Pharma said:


> Beee said:
> 
> 
> > Yup the entire state falls under designated area.. I am living in vic as well.. how long have u been here?
> ...


Hello friends.... I am new in this thread. I am waiting for 489 SS Murray Nsw for 351411 cook.
I will be pleased if anybody answer me....
What are the job chances for cook there? I have my seek job Id but looks there is more another jobs than my profession and I have no experience of other fields. 
I am worried about it ......


----------



## ipsdhindsa (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi

I am on 489 and already completed 1 year fulltime work requirement in SA. As I landed in Feb2014 my 2 years will be completed in Feb.2016.

Can I submit file for visa 887 now or I have to wait upto Feb.2016??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ipsdhindsa said:


> Hi
> 
> I am on 489 and already completed 1 year fulltime work requirement in SA. As I landed in Feb2014 my 2 years will be completed in Feb.2016.
> 
> Can I submit file for visa 887 now or I have to wait upto Feb.2016??


you have to wait


----------



## ipsdhindsa (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks. Can you please tell me what will b the application fee for my all family i.e. Me , wife , daughter (16), daughter (9)??


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

ipsdhindsa said:


> Thanks. Can you please tell me what will b the application fee for my all family i.e. Me , wife , daughter (16), daughter (9)??


Pricing Estimator


----------



## msandhu (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I just got 489 Visa. but I have one question.

--> If I do not got job in the nominated occupation, and then for living I may need to work as a laborer or I might open my own resturant. WIll still I would be consider as eligible candidate for 887 Visa? 

Thanks in advance for your reply and time..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Yes, there's no requirement to work in your own occupation while on the 489 visa. You simply need evidence of one year full time work.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello friends.... Could to tell me please which proofs we shall have to show when we will apply 887?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

DIBP provides a document checklist on their website for each visa:
Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887) document checklist


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Thanks maggie


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Maggie- I have one more question that is it mandatory that rental property,gas or electricity,phone bills all should be only on the name of main applicant ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

No, you simply need to be able to prove you've lived in the regional area. If you don't have a lease or utilities in your name, perhaps a statutory declaration from the landlord, other mail addressed to the address, etc.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot maggie


----------



## navbhatti907 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello friends.. I had got 489 FS visa this July 2015..now I am living in designated area as per visa condition and working in Australian post under a contractor (working like a sub contractor (individual sole trader)). I am working on ABN not even under TFN. My daily working hours around 8 to 9. At the end I can show a letter from my employer, bank statement, and GST statement. These documents should be enough to provide my work in designated area. And it would be considered under full time work??


----------



## rn_zala (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi All,

I am main applicant of 489 visa. But to fulfill the condition of employment (52 Weeks - 35 Hr/Week), I have not got any job that satisfies above condition. But my wife, who is dependent under my application, has got full time job. 

My question is would employment record of her would suffice to fulfil full time job consideration?

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It is not a problem for a dependent 489 holder to become the primary applicant for the 887 visa. As long as one of you can meet the 887 requirements, that's fine. You would then become the dependent on the 887 visa application.


----------



## rn_zala (Dec 20, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It is not a problem for a dependent 489 holder to become the primary applicant for the 887 visa. As long as one of you can meet the 887 requirements, that's fine. You would then become the dependent on the 887 visa application.


Thanks for your reply.

So the conditions of 887 to be satisfied are as follows:

1. 52 Week Full Time Employment
2. 2 Years stay in designated area
3. Character and Health Requirements

* Any other requirement like points table or english etc.?????


----------



## fossilwolf (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello everyone. I am on 489 Visa FS Stream. I am staying in Melbourne for nearly 2 years now so I am checking requirements for 887 visa. When I tried filling out information on Skill Select. First question is if I am currently living in a regional area. But this is not the condition for FS Stream. Melbourne is a designated area not a regional area. I can only choose Yes or No from the selection. Not sure which one to choose since Melbourne is not in the regional area list. Hope someone could help out


----------



## it58_shailesh (Sep 17, 2013)

If you are sponsored by eligible relative, then immigration department will process your application eventhough it is mentiond as regional. FAMILY SPONSORED visa allows you to stay in designated area and can go for PR through 887... attach the required proof on the site.

Best of luck.



fossilwolf said:


> Hello everyone. I am on 489 Visa FS Stream. I am staying in Melbourne for nearly 2 years now so I am checking requirements for 887 visa. When I tried filling out information on Skill Select. First question is if I am currently living in a regional area. But this is not the condition for FS Stream. Melbourne is a designated area not a regional area. I can only choose Yes or No from the selection. Not sure which one to choose since Melbourne is not in the regional area list. Hope someone could help out


----------



## Hassanwhales90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi everyone. I would really appreciate if you can help me out in solving some queries. 

1. I have found a room in a regional area (Waterford QLD) through Gumtree and dont have any utilities, telephone bills on my name. Just have mobile plan on my name with regional address on it. Will that be enough? 

2. To show 1 year employment can I show just pay slips? will that be enough because I dont have any other documents. 

3. If I am working on ABN what documents do i need to show? If my business address is in regional area and I work in Brisbane city will that be alright? 

Thanks i shall be waiting for your reply.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hassanwhales90 said:


> Hi everyone. I would really appreciate if you can help me out in solving some queries.
> 
> 1. I have found a room in a regional area (Waterford QLD) through Gumtree and dont have any utilities, telephone bills on my name. Just have mobile plan on my name with regional address on it. Will that be enough?
> 
> ...


Working in Brisbane city is breach of condition 8539 or 8549 (depending on whether you have been sponsored by a state OR a relative) and could have detrimental effect (i.e. potential cancellation of your visa) on your immigration status/future in Australia. Even if the ABN is registered in a regional area, you are not allowed to undertake any work activities in Brisbane


----------



## Hassanwhales90 (Mar 28, 2016)

I am on 489 state sponsored visa. Thanks a lot for the quick reply thanks for the info. I will definitely not work in the city one of my friends recommended me to do it on ABN & nobody will check but thanks for the heads up. 

What about the documents query do you think it will be enough?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hassanwhales90 said:


> I am on 489 state sponsored visa. Thanks a lot for the quick reply thanks for the info. I will definitely not work in the city one of my friends recommended me to do it on ABN & nobody will check but thanks for the heads up.
> 
> What about the documents query do you think it will be enough?


Your friend is unqualified to give immigration advice and will get you in trouble. Yes sometimes people aren't checked, but if immigration catches up with you, you are in deep trouble.

Payslips are enough if they show you have been working full time for a year.

Mobile bill is insufficient. Get a statement from your landlord or sublessor or some receipts.


----------



## Hassanwhales90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks 

In the visa condition it doesn't say that I have to live in the region that sponsored me. In my visa condition 8539 it says that I can live in any low populated/regional area mentioned in the list. So can I move to Darwin or Adelaide?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hassanwhales90 said:


> Thanks
> 
> In the visa condition it doesn't say that I have to live in the region that sponsored me. In my visa condition 8539 it says that I can live in any low populated/regional area mentioned in the list. So can I move to Darwin or Adelaide?


Any regional area would be fine.


----------



## raghu_k (May 6, 2016)

Hello All,

I am planning to apply for 887. I am a secondary applicant on 489 and my wife primary applicant. She preferred taking care of our 5 year old kid (3 years when we arrived in australia). 

1. From the previous posts, I assume it is ok for the secondary application on 489 to apply as a primary applicant on 887?
2. I can exactly prove the full 2 year residency requirement, as we have stayed as paying guests in one one of our friend's house for the first three months. How do I prove those three months, please suggest.
3. How do I prove the resendcy requirements for my kid who was 3 year old when we arrived and now 5 years. We have not enrolled her to any school yet, and we did not send her to any play school or anything like that, as my wife has been taking care of her at home. Please suggest.

Thank you all.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

raghu_k said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 887. I am a secondary applicant on 489 and my wife primary applicant. She preferred taking care of our 5 year old kid (3 years when we arrived in australia).
> 
> ...


Answered Inline.
For more information, use the link.
Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887) document checklist

Hope that helps.
Rahul.


----------



## raghu_k (May 6, 2016)

Thanks Rahul!!

So, I assume any kind of written letters from the host (where we stayed as paying guests) would not be accepted even if it is accompanied by my mobile bills addressed to the same location?


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi mates,

Well, for us it's been just like a dream run....

Chasing this dream since 2014 year end....

Applied for my assessment, got -ve from AACA (first shocker) - Dec,2014

Applied for my spouse from Vetassess, result +ve but 2 days after she lost 5 precious points on AGE(turn 33). Dec 2015 ..... didn't explore this possibility earlier, as it was on CSOL and with typical conditions....

Filed my advisory for alternative code - bit dicey response - my agent insisted for Skill assessment, though - March 2016

Filed for invitation from NT for spouse - only 50 points (provided Bank statement on April 13th) - April second week.
WITH (ALMOST) NO HOPE....

Her occupation eliminated from NT list - April 14

Apllied Full Assessment for myself - April 27th 



Received invite from NT for spouse - April 29th ( miracle for us), As my agent had applied 2-4 days before the release of New List 

Signed and sent back - April 29th

Approved - May 3rd

Apllied 489 visa - May 5th........

No idea, what happens next ????

Just sharing to raise the spirits of those who are in the same boat......... or even in a better ship !

Cheers


----------



## nadeepkaushal (May 17, 2016)

Hi. I am 489 Visa holder with my family and living in designated area. But I moved to Australia before my family and started working. Other family members followed after around 6 months. My questions are - (1) Can I apply for 887 visa once I individually full-fill the condition of 1 yr full time work and 2 yrs stay? Or does each member has to comply with the condition of 2 yr stay before I apply for 887 visa? (2) If I travel to India for around a month or two during my 2 years of stay, will that delay my application for the same period? Regards-Navdeep


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

rd85164 said:


> Answered Inline.
> For more information, use the link.
> Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887) document checklist
> 
> ...


Rahul,

great answer and info, thank you


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

I question regarding 887 pathway

+I have Family sponsored 489 visa and as per visa I can live/work anywhere in 
+I am currently working in Melbourne city and live in suburb of Melbourne (Victoria)

My question is regarding the 887

I checked the Border website


and it says 

Live and work in specified regional areas

The requirements include having:

lived in a regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area for at least two years if you were nominated by a state or territory government

lived in a designated area of Australia for at least two years if you were sponsored by an eligible relative

worked full time (usually at least 35 hours a week) in a specified regional area for at least a year while you held your eligible visa

complied with the conditions attached to your eligible visa or your Bridging visa.

You can meet the work requirement if you worked​ at least 35 hours a week in one full-time job or in two or more part-time jobs. You can include any paid employment or self-employment, and you will need to be able to provide evidence of your employment claims.

My question is regarding the work which is that will I be eligible for 887 VISA as I am working in Melbourne city and is no breach to my current visa condition

I am confused regarding the work related obligation. Do I have to work in regional area for 887. Right now i am working in Melbourne city. As in family sponsored visa it is mentioned that I can work anywhere but in 887 for work it says that I have to work in regional area.

I will really appreciate your advice as it has been just 6 months I arrived and still have around three years for my current visa and can try to look for job in regional areas (though it is really hard to find the job over there)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

489 family sponsored has a condition to live/work in designated areas

489 state sponsored has a condition to live/work in regional areas

Melbourne is designated but not regional 


Since you are family sponsored, you are OK living and working in Melbourne


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for prompt reply

But I am bit confused as when you check 887 pathway it says below


Live and work in specified regional areas
The requirements include having:
lived in a regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area for at least two years if you were nominated by a state or territory government
lived in a designated area of Australia for at least two years if you were sponsored by an eligible relative
worked full time (usually at least 35 hours a week) in a specified regional area for at least a year while you held your eligible visa
complied with the conditions attached to your eligible visa or your Bridging visa.
You can meet the work requirement if you worked​ at least 35 hours a week in one full-time job or in two or more part-time jobs. You can include any paid employment or self-employment, and you will need to be able to provide evidence of your employment claims.


Which means they are okay with me living anywhere in Victoria but confusing part is the work where it says

"worked full time (usually at least 35 hours a week) in a specified regional area for at least a year while you held your eligible visa"

What do they mean by "specified regional area" for FS 489 holder ? 





TheExpatriate said:


> 489 family sponsored has a condition to live/work in designated areas
> 
> 489 state sponsored has a condition to live/work in regional areas
> 
> ...


----------



## it58_shailesh (Sep 17, 2013)

As long as you are family sponsored, you can work in designated areas and can apply for PR through 887.
Your VEVO will say what you can do. As far as i know that you cannot work in sydney, brisbane, newcastle, wollongong.

Regds
Shailesh Solanki



sunilkchopra said:


> I question regarding 887 pathway
> 
> +I have Family sponsored 489 visa and as per visa I can live/work anywhere in
> +I am currently working in Melbourne city and live in suburb of Melbourne (Victoria)
> ...


----------



## Hassanwhales90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi, hope everyone is doing great, I am on 489 visa, I have a question? In order to satisfy one year work condition can I work in a company whose head office is in Metropolitan area but my projects are in Regional areas. Will the experience be counted? What documents will I need? Because payslip will show the headoffice address. Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## engr.shahidul33 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi,
I have 489 Provisional (family sponsored) visa. I have made initial entry last month. 
Now I am in my home country and planning to move finally in the coming year 2017. 
Could anyone tell me how many days I can stay offshore after making initial entry? 
will the offshore staying be a negative influence to the path way to PR by 887?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunnyabat (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi guys 
I am on 489 family sponsored visa
My queries are
1 Does annual leave counts during the course of 1year work experience. If yes then for how many weeks
My pay slip say part time work but i work well above 35 hours

2 489 visa conditions are to stay 1 year and work 1year so in total live 2 years in which i have to work 1 year

3 once i fulfill my conditions can i apply for pr or do i have to wait for this visa to expire

Thanks


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

*Depandant english requirements*

HI All, Can anyone clarify that does a spouse of a 489 need to apprear for the IELTS or equivalant exam before the principal applicant flies for 887. I'm asking this becasue the document checklist on border.gov lists this requrement

Please refer to the link below and advice

Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887) document checklist 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

sandysamra said:


> HI All, Can anyone clarify that does a spouse of a 489 need to apprear for the IELTS or equivalant exam before the principal applicant flies for 887. I'm asking this becasue the document checklist on border.gov lists this requrement
> 
> Please refer to the link below and advice
> 
> ...


Yes spouse need to have functional english (4.5 bands if I am not wrong) before you apply for 887


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

engr.shahidul33 said:


> Hi,
> I have 489 Provisional (family sponsored) visa. I have made initial entry last month.
> Now I am in my home country and planning to move finally in the coming year 2017.
> Could anyone tell me how many days I can stay offshore after making initial entry?
> ...




You can stay offshore as much you want but later on while filing for PR you have to prove that you LIved for two years and worked full time for one year durgin that Visa period.


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hii..I have completed my 2 year condition of living and working in NT under visa 489.I have applied for my PR last month, Can I move out of NT to other states??? will there be a problem related to Visa 489 conditions in securing jobs in Melbourne or Sydney?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

deven_123 said:


> Hii..I have completed my 2 year condition of living and working in NT under visa 489.I have applied for my PR last month, Can I move out of NT to other states??? will there be a problem related to Visa 489 conditions in securing jobs in Melbourne or Sydney?


It's a condition of your 489 that you can only live/work in a regional area, although it doesn't have to be in NT. But until your 887 has been granted, you can't move to Melbourne or Sydney as they aren't regional areas.


----------



## Ruben88 (Nov 27, 2013)

*887 timelines*

Hi Mates,
I've been granted 489 visa on July 2015 and i moved to aus (NSW) on Nov 2015. I'm nearly completing my year experience in regional area. I would have completed my 2 years stay by nov 2017. I'm just wondering do i need to wait until this nov to lodge my application or i can start after july ( 2 years completion since visa granted ) ? As i checked some other threads it will take couple of months to process hence i would have achieved my 2 years by then. Appreciate any guidance on this. Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Ruben88 said:


> Hi Mates,
> I've been granted 489 visa on July 2015 and i moved to aus (NSW) on Nov 2015. I'm nearly completing my year experience in regional area. I would have completed my 2 years stay by nov 2017. I'm just wondering do i need to wait until this nov to lodge my application or i can start after july ( 2 years completion since visa granted ) ? As i checked some other threads it will take couple of months to process hence i would have achieved my 2 years by then. Appreciate any guidance on this. Thanks.


You must have lived in a regional area for two years while holding your 489 visa before you can apply.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It's a condition of your 489 that you can only live/work in a regional area, although it doesn't have to be in NT. But until your 887 has been granted, you can't move to Melbourne or Sydney as they aren't regional areas.


Hi Maggie,

Does that mean that I can move to Adelaide - which is considered a regional area for the purpose of a 489?

Also, do I need to get a transfer letter from NT, since I have been sponsored by the state?

I called the immi department and they said that I might have to get a transfer letter. However, I have already applied for the PR, fulfilled my visa conditions and see no reason why I should require that.

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Ruben88 (Nov 27, 2013)

you'd still need to adhere to 489 visa conditions until your PR has been granted. They don't consider whether your application is being processed or not. It is advisable to apply for the transfer letter if you are intending to move before your PR grant. Otherwise you shall wait for it and then move.


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am on 489 State sponsored visa. My 2 years condition to live in regional area will be accomplished in September'17. But my wife is completing the same in November. My question is, my wife also need to fulfill 2 yr condition or not? Can we both apply in September or should i wait till November.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> Does that mean that I can move to Adelaide - which is considered a regional area for the purpose of a 489?
> 
> ...


I cant get it, Adelaide is not a regional area, is it ???


----------



## sbatabyal (Aug 30, 2016)

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am on 489 State sponsored visa. My 2 years condition to live in regional area will be accomplished in September'17. But my wife is completing the same in November. My question is, my wife also need to fulfill 2 yr condition or not? Can we both apply in September or should i wait till November.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
Even i have that query? Does the spouse also require to fulfill the residence requirement?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Only the main applicant of a 489 visa is required to fulfill the visa conditions.


----------



## sbatabyal (Aug 30, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> Only the main applicant of a 489 visa is required to fulfill the visa conditions.


Thanks a lot mate for the info..
Actually, I am a Mechanical Engineer originally from India looking to settle and work in NT. How are the opportunities for work in NT? What are the things to consider after landing in NT? I mean, accomodation and everything, coz I am bringing my family straightaway.

Thanks....


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

I work for 50hr Fortnight on Permanent Part Time Contract for an year, Am I eligible to apply for 887, I will be completing two year stay next Feb, Kindly advice, Thanks


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

2 yr part time is fine


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

jayptl said:


> 2 yr part time is fine


Thanks a lot


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> Thanks a lot


 If I work for cash in hand for few hours , how can I provide the evidence?


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

srik2006 said:


> If I work for cash in hand for few hours , how can I provide the evidence?


Cash in hand?? Usually, cash in hand job is illegal. You don't want to include that in.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

chamomilesix said:


> Cash in hand?? Usually, cash in hand job is illegal. You don't want to include that in.[/QUOTE
> Thanks for the reply


----------



## yaser (Apr 3, 2017)

*887 eligibility*

Hi everyone,
I am a holder of 489 visa family sponsored , had made an initial entry in Australia, for couple of months, but now I am living outside Australia, I would really appreciate if anyone can answer following questions.

- what if I'll not able to fulfill 2 years residency requirement before my visa get expired, is there any provision to extend 489 visa.
- secondly what if just primary applicant fulfills 887 eligibility of 2 years stay and 1 year work in designated area and dependents won't, will they still be able to apply for 887 visa? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## AfsanaRitu (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

At present I have been living in a regional area WA with 489 visa. My father is also living with me as a dependant with 489 visa. Now the rules have been changed on19 November. Now you cannot include any other member of your family except your spouse and children. My question is when I will apply for 887 visa, will I able to include my father as my dependant. Remember that he is now living with me as my dependant bearing the same 489 visa.

Thanks Everybody.


----------



## vivmahi (Jan 12, 2015)

Is any applicant who is residing in regional/designated area continuously for 2 years without any job/business eligible for Subclass 887? Is it mandatory to fulfill 1 year of employment?


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

vivmahi said:


> Is any applicant who is residing in regional/designated area continuously for 2 years without any job/business eligible for Subclass 887? Is it mandatory to fulfill 1 year of employment?


Yes, 2 years in the area + 1 year full-time employment in any occupation,there !!


----------



## Mau_go (Feb 19, 2016)

hello


----------



## Mau_go (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a big concern. I have been granted 489 visa on May of 2016. Since then, I´ve been to Austrália twice and stay total of 25 days staying in hotels and hostels. I have the receipt of those. So my question is .. Will I be ok to proove I have stayed in regional área, is this time accumulating for me ?

Im going in june of 2017 again to stay more 20 days, as my time for the fullfillment of the visa. I will stay again in regional áreas...


----------



## Mau_go (Feb 19, 2016)

Of course this hostel/hotels receipts are in regional área/postcodes


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Mau_go said:


> I have a big concern. I have been granted 489 visa on May of 2016. Since then, I´ve been to Austrália twice and stay total of 25 days staying in hotels and hostels. I have the receipt of those. So my question is .. Will I be ok to proove I have stayed in regional área, is this time accumulating for me ?
> 
> Im going in june of 2017 again to stay more 20 days, as my time for the fullfillment of the visa. I will stay again in regional áreas...


As long as the receipts show the address/post code of the hotels/hostels, that should count towards your stay in a regional area.


----------



## Mau_go (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes, receipts show clearly the post codes, adresses and dates. Im just concerned that nothing goes wrong when I apply for 887, because I will use mainly the rest 3 yrs of my 489 visa time to comply with 2ys living and 1 yrs working condition... I thought maybe I would have to ask for a declaration from hostels and hotels ... But that might be just me overthinking... haha. I thought about getting a consultation from a migration agent to check my process of applying for 887, so I would worry less and be more confidente. I have to dinish some work before I move permanently to Austrália. Thanks


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> you have to wait


Hi,

I would like to ask a question about 2 years stay.
I am currently holding family sponsor 489 since June 2016 and have lived in designated area since that time. I would be able to apply for 887 at June 2018.

If during this 2 years, I travel to overseas for holidays (lets say one and half month).
Do I need to wait unit mid July 2018 to apply for 887? Or I still can apply at June 2018.

I really appreciate the answer. Thank you


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

xiaodong said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask a question about 2 years stay.
> I am currently holding family sponsor 489 since June 2016 and have lived in designated area since that time. I would be able to apply for 887 at June 2018.
> ...


Does anyone know？


----------



## B1986 (May 23, 2017)

*Help!*



deven_123 said:


> Hii..I have completed my 2 year condition of living and working in NT under visa 489.I have applied for my PR last month, Can I move out of NT to other states??? will there be a problem related to Visa 489 conditions in securing jobs in Melbourne or Sydney?




Hi there
Did you actually move put of NT after lodging 887 ? Have you received any more info on whether it is OK to move out of NT after lodging sc887 to any other regional area like South AU ?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

xiaodong said:


> Does anyone know？


Yes, you need to wait. You should have on paper spent 730 days in total. If due to your overseas holidays, you fall short of 730 days, it will not be considered


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

B1986 said:


> Hi there
> Did you actually move put of NT after lodging 887 ? Have you received any more info on whether it is OK to move out of NT after lodging sc887 to any other regional area like South AU ?


I moved out once I got the first reply from the CO. That said, I had taken confirmation from NT Migration office that it is fine for me to move to another regional area (SA).


----------



## B1986 (May 23, 2017)

Huss81 said:


> I moved out once I got the first reply from the CO. That said, I had taken confirmation from NT Migration office that it is fine for me to move to another regional area (SA).


Appreciate your response mate. Could not find this info anywhere on Immi and also, tried speaking witth NT migration. Their response was "they don't know".
Planning to move to SA after lodging sc887 and really need to make sure that later there wouldn't be any problem with 887 visa application. 

Moreover, I found that below info on period spent outside AU for a holiday should be not be a problem when they count 2 years. 

Periods spent outside a specified regional Australia
In considering whether an applicant has been living in a specified regional area for at least two years case officers should note that short holidays during which the applicant visits a metropolitan city or travels overseas, do not detract from a period of residence.

For example, an applicant produces evidence that they have resided in a specified regional area from October 2005 until the time they apply for an 887 visa in November 2007. During that period they spent three weeks in 2006 and a further three weeks in 2007 travelling overseas. As this length of absence is not inconsistent with continuing to reside in a specified regional area the applicant satisfies 887.212.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I don't think there will be any issue. I completed two years and 4 months before moving out of NT to SA. And I had already applied for 887. So your case is similar to mine. If they would have had any issues, my visa application would have been rejected by now I reckon



B1986 said:


> Appreciate your response mate. Could not find this info anywhere on Immi and also, tried speaking witth NT migration. Their response was "they don't know".
> Planning to move to SA after lodging sc887 and really need to make sure that later there wouldn't be any problem with 887 visa application.
> 
> Moreover, I found that below info on period spent outside AU for a holiday should be not be a problem when they count 2 years.
> ...


----------



## B1986 (May 23, 2017)

Huss81 said:


> I don't think there will be any issue. I completed two years and 4 months before moving out of NT to SA. And I had already applied for 887. So your case is similar to mine. If they would have had any issues, my visa application would have been rejected by now I reckon


This is really helpful. I will then visit NT Migration office and apply for a request to move out of NT as soon as I have completed 2 years + holiday duration. 

Fingers crossed 

thanks again!


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

I am short of 10Hr per week, Is Part Time Uber(10Hr) is acceptable for applying for 887 VISA? , please advice. Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

srik2006 said:


> I am short of 10Hr per week, Is Part Time Uber(10Hr) is acceptable for applying for 887 VISA? , please advice. Thanks


You must have worked at least 35 hours per week for at least 52 weeks during the time you held the 489 visa. The 35 hours can be made up of multiple part-time jobs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You must have worked at least 35 hours per week for at least 52 weeks during the time you held the 489 visa. The 35 hours can be made up of multiple part-time jobs.


I think his main query is whether driving a Uber car would qualify as a job ?
To complete the 35 hours shortfall, would driving a Uber car be considered?
Cheers


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

newbienz said:


> I think his main query is whether driving a Uber car would qualify as a job ?
> To complete the 35 hours shortfall, would driving a Uber car be considered?
> Cheers


Yes my query is driving Uber qualify as a job?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

srik2006 said:


> Yes my query is driving Uber qualify as a job?


If you can provide enough evidence of the hours worked and payment received, I don't see why it wouldn't but this is an assumption on my part.


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It is not a problem for a dependent 489 holder to become the primary applicant for the 887 visa. As long as one of you can meet the 887 requirements, that's fine. You would then become the dependent on the 887 visa application.


Is it still applicable?? I mean can really 489 dependent can become 887 primary applicant??


----------



## amirsaleh (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi, I have visa 489. I have worked 15 hours per week for more than 6 months. Is it possible to accumulate the hours and for example consider it as 2 months full time job?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Zanoor said:


> Is it still applicable?? I mean can really 489 dependent can become 887 primary applicant??


Yes. Dependent of 489 visa can be the primary applicant of 887 if he/she fulfill requirement of 887 visa


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

amirsaleh said:


> Hi, I have visa 489. I have worked 15 hours per week for more than 6 months. Is it possible to accumulate the hours and for example consider it as 2 months full time job?


I don't think so. The requirement is that you should work at least 35 hrs per week on a full-time job or multiple part time jobs.


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

slvicky said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> > Is it still applicable?? I mean can really 489 dependent can become 887 primary applicant??
> ...


Thank you for the reply..


----------



## Kar86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Regarding English language requirements

I have given IELTS proof for my spouse in 489 application. Again i have to provide during 887 application?

Because they mentioned in DIBP website that one no need to provide VAC 2 charges if they have paid before.

Please let me know experts.

Also one last question is many of them writing in forums that apprenticeship is taken count towards 1yr work requirement. Is that so?


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

*489 expatriates*

Hi
To understand the employment opportunity for 489 visa holders already living in australia. How is the job market for 489 visa holders. Because companies normally ask for either permanent resident or citizen to apply for a job. please share.


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

pradeeshkumar said:


> Hi
> To understand the employment opportunity for 489 visa holders already living in australia. How is the job market for 489 visa holders. Because companies normally ask for either permanent resident or citizen to apply for a job. please share.



Its truly worst.........Its much better to directly come on permanent residency. I am here from 8 months, yet not able to achieve full time job. Every second business man willing to use the situation and asking u I can give you pay slips but, you pay your own taxes.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

farina said:


> Its truly worst.........Its much better to directly come on permanent residency. I am here from 8 months, yet not able to achieve full time job. Every second business man willing to use the situation and asking u I can give you pay slips but, you pay your own taxes.


Hi Farina,

Is there any issue with that? I mean if we get the pay slips, we can pay the taxes ourselves, right? In which field are you looking out for a job and in which region, may I ask?

Thanks & regards,
Aafreen


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

Hi 
What do you mean by that. Are you paid or not? only payslip without salary. I did't get you.


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

pradeeshkumar said:


> Hi
> What do you mean by that. Are you paid or not? only payslip without salary. I did't get you.


It means I will pay tax from my saving and only they will give me pay slips.


----------



## Hassanwhales90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi everyone, If someone can kindly help me with following queries I would really appreciate it. 

1. I am on skilled regional 489 visa sponsored by Far South Coast NSW but got work in Mackay, Qld which is also under low populated regional areas list provided in my visa letter. Do I need to take permission from my regional state Far South Coast NSW or I can just move to Mackay? Will it be a problem when I apply for 887 visa for PR? 

2. When I will apply for my 887 visa can I Include my partner in the application? On the 887 visa page on border.gov website it says that partner should have skilled visa as well but the problem is she is overseas and does not have skilled visa. What would you suggest I would do when I apply for 887? Other option I think is to apply for spouse visa after I get PR but that's a very long and expensive process. Please suggest a solution. 

3. As a proof for my residence will a letter from landlord ( my relative ) on a statutory declaration form stating that I was living in his house as a house guest (I was not paying him rent) along with bank statements, mobile phone bills would be enough as a evidence? 

Please suggest solutions. Thank you & Kind regards.


----------



## aussievisa (Oct 23, 2017)

*489 visa*

hi

I have a 489 visa on 15 may 2016 and have done my first entry, however due to family and personl reason am not able to move soon, would be moving to ausie somewhere mid april 2018 while my visa expire may 2020.. i need to cmplete 2 years and one yr work exp as well.. so if i complete 2 yrs somehwere on april 2020 so i have only one month left for the visa.. is that time sufficient what should we do..

thanks


----------



## a_sudheerreddy (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi I am on 489 Visa. I will be completing 2 years designated area requirement in Feb2018 and I have completed 1year job requirement, To apply for PR I have following question.
I married and my wife and daughter were given 489 at same time and entered Australia in Feb 2016. But My Wife and daughter left Australia in May 2016. My wife came again in came to Australia in March 2017, but my daughter (2.5 years) is in India.

1) To apply for the 887 does my wife has to be completed 2 years designated area requirement(though she always with me in Designated Area while in Australia)? In (https://www.border.gov.au) its mentioned the partner has to complete 2 years designated area living requirements ). Could you please confirm?

(https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/887-?modal=/visas/supporting/Pages/887/documents-partner.aspx)

2)Still My daughter is offshore in India, Can I apply 887 while my daughter is in India(she also has 489)?

3) I heard all applicants need to be Onshore to apply for 887, so I am planning to bring her before I am applying for 887. In (https://www.border.gov.au) it's mentioned dependent under 18 years also need to complete the 2 years designated visa requirements ).

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa.../Pages/887/documents-dependents-under-18.aspx


So I am confused whether I can apply 887 or not, could some one please clarify.


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

a_sudheerreddy said:


> Hi I am on 489 Visa. I will be completing 2 years designated area requirement in Feb2018 and I have completed 1year job requirement, To apply for PR I have following question.
> I married and my wife and daughter were given 489 at same time and entered Australia in Feb 2016. But My Wife and daughter left Australia in May 2016. My wife came again in came to Australia in March 2017, but my daughter (2.5 years) is in India.
> 
> 1) To apply for the 887 does my wife has to be completed 2 years designated area requirement(though she always with me in Designated Area while in Australia)? In (https://www.border.gov.au) its mentioned the partner has to complete 2 years designated area living requirements ). Could you please confirm?
> ...


Its all mentioned there on the website.. All the applicants (primary and the dependents) should fulfill the 2 years living requirements for applying 887 visa.. 

Please read thoroughly again the 887 visa page, each and every line.. 

Lets see what others reply..


----------



## a_sudheerreddy (Dec 15, 2012)

Zanoor said:


> Its all mentioned there on the website.. All the applicants (primary and the dependents) should fulfill the 2 years living requirements for applying 887 visa..
> 
> Please read thoroughly again the 887 visa page, each and every line..
> 
> Lets see what others reply..


Thanks for your reply, but I read in Australian Immigration Law Services , that dependents need not complete 2 years requirement, can you please comment.


----------



## independent (Nov 28, 2016)

Your dependents can be anywhere while you apply for 887, include them during 887 visa application by filling out proper addresses of them.
Your wife does not require to fulfill 2 years requirement, if you (main applicant) have already fulfilled the requirements. 
Basically, they will check your documents like 2 years of residence in regional area and 1 year of full time employment i.e. 35 hours.
Note: include your superannuation statements, tax summary and any employment contracts is must things.

Good luck brother!



a_sudheerreddy said:


> Hi I am on 489 Visa. I will be completing 2 years designated area requirement in Feb2018 and I have completed 1year job requirement, To apply for PR I have following question.
> I married and my wife and daughter were given 489 at same time and entered Australia in Feb 2016. But My Wife and daughter left Australia in May 2016. My wife came again in came to Australia in March 2017, but my daughter (2.5 years) is in India.
> 
> 1) To apply for the 887 does my wife has to be completed 2 years designated area requirement(though she always with me in Designated Area while in Australia)? In (https://www.border.gov.au) its mentioned the partner has to complete 2 years designated area living requirements ). Could you please confirm?
> ...


----------



## a_sudheerreddy (Dec 15, 2012)

independent said:


> Your dependents can be anywhere while you apply for 887, include them during 887 visa application by filling out proper addresses of them.
> Your wife does not require to fulfill 2 years requirement, if you (main applicant) have already fulfilled the requirements.
> Basically, they will check your documents like 2 years of residence in regional area and 1 year of full time employment i.e. 35 hours.
> Note: include your superannuation statements, tax summary and any employment contracts is must things.
> ...


Thank you very much, once again thank you.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

independent said:


> Your dependents can be anywhere while you apply for 887, include them during 887 visa application by filling out proper addresses of them.
> Your wife does not require to fulfill 2 years requirement, if you (main applicant) have already fulfilled the requirements.
> Basically, they will check your documents like 2 years of residence in regional area and 1 year of full time employment i.e. 35 hours.
> Note: include your superannuation statements, tax summary and any employment contracts is must things.
> ...


Disagree.. Your dependents need to be in Australia when you apply for the PR. My wife was travelling and I could not apply for her. I had to wait for her to be back in Australia and only then I was able to apply. I have a personal experience with this, others can comment if this is incorrect.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Your wife does not require to complete the two years residence clause. However all dependents HAVE to be present in Australia for making a PR application. 



a_sudheerreddy said:


> Hi I am on 489 Visa. I will be completing 2 years designated area requirement in Feb2018 and I have completed 1year job requirement, To apply for PR I have following question.
> I married and my wife and daughter were given 489 at same time and entered Australia in Feb 2016. But My Wife and daughter left Australia in May 2016. My wife came again in came to Australia in March 2017, but my daughter (2.5 years) is in India.
> 
> 1) To apply for the 887 does my wife has to be completed 2 years designated area requirement(though she always with me in Designated Area while in Australia)? In (https://www.border.gov.au) its mentioned the partner has to complete 2 years designated area living requirements ). Could you please confirm?
> ...


----------



## tippo4u (Feb 4, 2018)

*Ashoka*

Hi Everyone,

Im on my 489 since april 2015. i have completed my 2 years stay in designated area.with the work i have been 2 parttimes.one under a company and other under a sole trader. How do i prove my work under a sole trader? the only evidence i got are payslips and group certificates. i can get a decalration stating my work under the sole trader but not on a official letter head as its not any registered company.

Kindly help me out.

thanks in advance


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Huss81 said:


> Disagree.. Your dependents need to be in Australia when you apply for the PR. My wife was travelling and I could not apply for her. I had to wait for her to be back in Australia and only then I was able to apply. I have a personal experience with this, others can comment if this is incorrect.


Hello Huss81,

Can you help with this question.

489 Provisional Visa for South Australia says, the person must work in a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area, Can a multinational company which do not have any registered office in South Australia be an employer for 489 visa holder? ( Consider that company is registered in Australia to to business)


----------



## moh83 (Dec 1, 2012)

have anyone got the 887 as self employed ?


----------



## moh83 (Dec 1, 2012)

oh one more thing 
what sort of documents and evidence you provided?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello All - i have few questions, hopefully someone can help:

1. I will be primary applicant for 887 though i was secondary for 489; would i need to provide functional english certificate?
2. Would my husband-seconday applicant need to provide functional english certificate; he had appeared for PTE and scored 80 band but the certificate will expire by the time we file for 887?
3. Would I need to get all the documents attested by JP before uploading them?
4. For first year only Broadband and and one car was in my name and the utility bills are in my husbands name, would that be a problem? We rectified that for the second year.

Looking forward to response.

Thanks-Deepali


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello - appended please see my input. All the best!!



Hassanwhales90 said:


> Hi everyone, If someone can kindly help me with following queries I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 1. I am on skilled regional 489 visa sponsored by Far South Coast NSW but got work in Mackay, Qld which is also under low populated regional areas list provided in my visa letter. Do I need to take permission from my regional state Far South Coast NSW or I can just move to Mackay? Will it be a problem when I apply for 887 visa for PR? *- as long as you are in the designated area mentioned in your grant letter you are fine otherwise yes you can face challenge later while filing 887*
> 
> ...


----------



## shahid.jabbar (May 11, 2014)

rn_zala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am main applicant of 489 visa. But to fulfill the condition of employment (52 Weeks - 35 Hr/Week), I have not got any job that satisfies above condition. But my wife, who is dependent under my application, has got full time job.
> 
> ...



Yes , you can ,in your case change your wife as a primary candidate and you will be secondary.


----------



## shahid.jabbar (May 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Would like to ask, working 35 hr/wk full fill the condition of working hour , but what if you do not full fill salary rate , in this case will you be able to eligible for PR late ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

shahid.jabbar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Would like to ask, working 35 hr/wk full fill the condition of working hour , but what if you do not full fill salary rate , in this case will you be able to eligible for PR late ?



The most important is to fulfill the hour requirement; salary doesn't matter at all.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hello All - i have few questions, hopefully someone can help:
> 
> 1. I will be primary applicant for 887 though i was secondary for 489; would i need to provide functional english certificate?
> 2. Would my husband-seconday applicant need to provide functional english certificate; he had appeared for PTE and scored 80 band but the certificate will expire by the time we file for 887?
> ...


when you are going to file 887 visa application ???


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> Disagree.. Your dependents need to be in Australia when you apply for the PR. My wife was travelling and I could not apply for her. I had to wait for her to be back in Australia and only then I was able to apply. I have a personal experience with this, others can comment if this is incorrect.


this is absolutely right


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

a_sudheerreddy said:


> Thanks for your reply, but I read in Australian Immigration Law Services , that dependents need not complete 2 years requirement, can you please comment.


only one family member should satisfy living and working requirements to apply for 887 visa. other members can be included in visa application directly. ( though these members should be in Australia while lodging 887 visa )


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

laju1984 said:


> when you are going to file 887 visa application ???


End of this year...


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > when you are going to file 887 visa application ???[/quote
> ...


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

*489 NT state sponsored Visa*



TheExpatriate said:


> Any regional area would be fine.


Hello

We have received 489 NT state sponsorship visa and moved to Darwin on 13th March,2018.

We couldn't get job in Darwin and I got job in Adelaide so I started working on ABN with Address of Darwin as an Accountant in May,2018, whereas my Husband and My kids stayed in Darwin as my daughters Schooling is in Darwin.

Now my husband also has got job in Adelaide.

I have signed declaration stating "I will live and work in NT for 2 years and inform State any change of address during first two years of my stay"

As per our visa condition we can stay in Adelaide as it is a regional area.

We want to move to Adelaide as we both have job here. My husband has not signed any declaration.

Will it create any problem for us? If for 887 Visa my husband becomes the primary applicant? Do we have to inform state or update VEVO?

Thank you in advance


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Preets_nshah said:


> Hello
> 
> We have received 489 NT state sponsorship visa and moved to Darwin on 13th March,2018.
> 
> ...


Its better that you get the same checked with DIBP; ideally as per the regulation you should be based in Darwin irrespective of the fact who signed the declaration. As per my limited knowledge/experience you will need to provide the support of your stay and job in Darwin and not in Adelaide. But as i said i am no expert you must get the same verified by DIBP before doing anything concrete. All the best!


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Preets_nshah said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> > Any regional area would be fine.
> ...


What u can do , as per just my thought , email to NT migration and seek letter of realese from NT showing that You both have got job in Adelaide; moreover u can write them its hard to live and survive in Darwin without Job with having family of kids.

Good luck....


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Preets_nshah said:


> Hello
> 
> We have received 489 NT state sponsorship visa and moved to Darwin on 13th March,2018.
> 
> ...


What condition does your visa have? When you received the PR grant, there would be a condition mentioned on it. For me, it was Stay in NT. For my other friend it was stay in any regional area. So depending on your visa condition, you will get the answer to your question.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> What condition does your visa have? When you received the PR grant, there would be a condition mentioned on it. For me, it was Stay in NT. For my other friend it was stay in any regional area. So depending on your visa condition, you will get the answer to your question.


Are you saying that your PR grant letter has a statement that you need to continue to stay in NT?

If so, does it mention how many years more to stay in NT as a PR?

Initially, I thought you can live anywhere in Australia once you converted 489 to 887.


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

*489 to 887*

My grant letter says nothing about NT just have to live in regional area and that is the reason I am bit confused. 

I signed declaration before receiving invitation for visa and grant letter and declaration both are different.

Thanks 









Huss81 said:


> What condition does your visa have? When you received the PR grant, there would be a condition mentioned on it. For me, it was Stay in NT. For my other friend it was stay in any regional area. So depending on your visa condition, you will get the answer to your question.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Are you saying that your PR grant letter has a statement that you need to continue to stay in NT?
> 
> If so, does it mention how many years more to stay in NT as a PR?
> 
> Initially, I thought you can live anywhere in Australia once you converted 489 to 887.


Sorry I should have written when you receive your 489 visa grant, not PR.

After the PR, you can stay anywhere you like. But the 489 visa has conditions attached to it.

In my case it was : 8539 - must stay in specified area

For my friend it was: 8539 - must stay in regional area


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> sawtinnmaung said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that your PR grant letter has a statement that you need to continue to stay in NT?
> ...


Interesting that it had the same restriction code. 

If you had to make an intelligent guess, would you have any thoughts about how your applications differed, or the reason for the difference in conditions? 

I would think staying in any regional area is more desirable than a specific area.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> Sorry I should have written when you receive your 489 visa grant, not PR.
> 
> After the PR, you can stay anywhere you like. But the 489 visa has conditions attached to it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Huss81!

What a relief to everyone!!! 887 doesn't have any restriction. Then, 489 is worth to consider. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Interesting that it had the same restriction code.
> 
> If you had to make an intelligent guess, would you have any thoughts about how your applications differed, or the reason for the difference in conditions?
> 
> I would think staying in any regional area is more desirable than a specific area.


I think it may depend on occupation code. Some states may want certain codes to locate into regional areas.

I just guess only.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Interesting that it had the same restriction code.
> 
> If you had to make an intelligent guess, would you have any thoughts about how your applications differed, or the reason for the difference in conditions?
> 
> I would think staying in any regional area is more desirable than a specific area.


I believe it is to do with the occupation code. The code that I had applied for was in High Demand at that time and may be that's why the condition to live ONLY in the NT (Specified area)

These things are so dynamic and keep changing every year so hard to keep up with the updates. Not sure what is the case these days with the 489 visas.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

I guess I found a most appropriate thread to ask this question.

On 489 visa one should live, work and study in the same region, I understand that part very clearly. Also, with respect to work, one of the 489 visa holder should satisfy 35-hours per week full time work for 12 months otherwise a equalent "self employment evidence".

1.Does the self employment mean one can work as a sole-trader with ABN/TFN? 

2. Most important, as a self employed person can I work on a offshore project for which I will receive money in the Australian bank account? 

3. Will the above case considered as self employment and can an individual go with required documents to get 887?



Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

Its very important question ,even, I am also looking forward to receive an answer for this.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Huss81 said:


> Sorry I should have written when you receive your 489 visa grant, not PR.
> 
> After the PR, you can stay anywhere you like. But the 489 visa has conditions attached to it.
> 
> ...




This is probably because you were 489 family sponsored and your friend is on state sponsored 489. Both have slightly different postcodes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifsiyal (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello All, I need help, I want to know, is it necessary for 489 Family Sponsor applicant to keep his family in Australia to apply for 887 Visa after two years or the family can stay in their Native country and later they can be included in 887 Visa application.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Appended please see the input; hopefully this should help.



shalinjames said:


> I guess I found a most appropriate thread to ask this question.
> 
> On 489 visa one should live, work and study in the same region, I understand that part very clearly. Also, with respect to work, one of the 489 visa holder should satisfy 35-hours per week full time work for 12 months otherwise a equalent "self employment evidence".
> 
> ...


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

asifsiyal said:


> Hello All, I need help, I want to know, is it necessary for 489 Family Sponsor applicant to keep his family in Australia to apply for 887 Visa after two years or the family can stay in their Native country and later they can be included in 887 Visa application.


Not required. But you will need to ensure that you have some proof of there stay in Australia and they can make short visits while being in there home country.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All, I need help, I want to know, is it necessary for 489 Family Sponsor applicant to keep his family in Australia to apply for 887 Visa after two years or the family can stay in their Native country and later they can be included in 887 Visa application.
> ...


 As per Migration Regulations( not per DHA website) Primary Criteria ( 2 year stay and 1 year full time work ) needs to only satisfy by only one applicant, other family members dont need to satisfy primary criteria but only need to satisfy secondary criteria.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

However, the application for 887 visa can only go through IF you are on-shore. Your spouse has to be in Australia at the time of making the PR application.


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

*Abn*

I would like to inquire ,How can I show my number of hours on ABN?


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

If i have lived for 2 years and worked for 1 year in my sponsored state and apply for 887, Can i move to a different state in Australia after lodging 887 visa while the visa application in still in process?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

rsa3 said:


> If i have lived for 2 years and worked for 1 year in my sponsored state and apply for 887, Can i move to a different state in Australia after lodging 887 visa while the visa U application in still in process?


 Have u applied for 887 ??


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

the condition :living in designated area for 2 years and working for 1

working for 1, must it be related to your job code ? example i applied for 263111 but i work as car salesman, can ?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

rsa3 said:


> If i have lived for 2 years and worked for 1 year in my sponsored state and apply for 887, Can i move to a different state in Australia after lodging 887 visa while the visa application in still in process?


worked for 1 year, is it occupation related? mean, did you worked 1 year as per your job code ?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> the condition :living in designated area for 2 years and working for 1
> 
> working for 1, must it be related to your job code ? example i applied for 263111 but i work as car salesman, can ?


 Any Job u can...


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

laju1984 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > If i have lived for 2 years and worked for 1 year in my sponsored state and apply for 887, Can i move to a different state in Australia after lodging 887 visa while the visa U application in still in process?
> ...


No, just a hypothetical question. I have just recd 489!


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

asifsiyal said:


> Hello All, I need help, I want to know, is it necessary for 489 Family Sponsor applicant to keep his family in Australia to apply for 887 Visa after two years or the family can stay in their Native country and later they can be included in 887 Visa application.



If your family members are part of 489 Visa, means if they also have 489 visa then they should be inside Australia when Case officer decided PR.

This is applicable if you are applying all together.

If they don't have 489, you get PR then you apply for them which is expensive and long process.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

rsa3 said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > rsa3 said:
> ...


 Better to think about settling on 489, no point in being hypothetical as of now.........


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

laju1984 said:


> Better to think about settling on 489, no point in being hypothetical as of now.........


Guyz I need some information. 

I am on 489 visa. I am doing security job on TFN... it is a casual job and I am getting 20 to 25 hours weekly. I am also doing uberEats for 20 to 25 hours in a week. Just want to know... does uber hours are considered for 489 visa or not ?


Regards,
Rakesh.


----------



## Mr cool (Sep 30, 2018)

Hii everyone,

I need a clarification about 489 regional skilled visa 
The visa condition says 8539 - can live and work in any regional Australia ..but the sponsored state is Tasmania 
I am wondering can I live any where in regional Australia , as my visa condition says I can live anywhere regional Australia or do I need to stick to the sponsored state ???
It’s quite confusing 
Please help me out with this question 
Your replies will be much appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Mr cool said:


> Hii everyone,
> 
> I need a clarification about 489 regional skilled visa
> The visa condition says 8539 - can live and work in any regional Australia ..but the sponsored state is Tasmania
> ...


Hi Mr Cool. 

You will be required to work and live in the state that nominated you, in this case Tasmania. The whole state of Tasmania is regarded as regional Australia. You can find more info from Business and Skilled Migration OR Department of State Growth
www.migration.tas.gov.au
www.stategrowth.tas.gov.au


See extract below of the email I received from Business and Skilled Migration Tasmania when the nominated me.

State Nomination Obligations

We would also like to take this opportunity to remind you of your signed declaration acknowledging and accepting the Tasmanian Government nomination obligations. When your skilled migration application is decided by the Department of Home Affairs, you must:

1. Inform Business and Skilled Migration when your visa had been granted and your expected arrival date in Tasmania by sending an email to*XXXXXXXX. Please include your visa grant notification letter and quote your state nomination application reference number (XXX-XXXXXXXX-XXXXXXX)

2. Live and work in Tasmania for at least two years from your nominated visa grant date (if you are already in Tasmania) or your first arrival date after the grant of the nominated visa

3. Contact Business and Skilled Migration within one month of your first arrival in Tasmania and complete a further settlement survey 6, 12, 18 and 24 months after arrival

4. Inform Business and Skilled Migration of any change to your contact details in Tasmania for 24 months after arrival in order to receive and complete the settlement surveys.








Sent from my SM-J200H using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Guyz I need some information.
> 
> I am on 489 visa. I am doing security job on TFN... it is a casual job and I am getting 20 to 25 hours weekly. I am also doing uberEats for 20 to 25 hours in a week. Just want to know... does uber hours are considered for 489 visa or not ?
> 
> ...


If it's on ABN you can, but I dont know how you prove it. better to get some advise from someone.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Preax said:


> Oracle.2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Guyz I need some information.
> ...


 if u have Payslips and proof of hours worked...


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Are paid public holiday and annual leave hours considered as work? I am working full time (38 hours a week) and any public holiday or other leave hours are separately mentioned on fortnighlty Salary slip with the normal hours.

Thanks


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

uetian said:


> Are paid public holiday and annual leave hours considered as work? I am working full time (38 hours a week) and any public holiday or other leave hours are separately mentioned on fortnighlty Salary slip with the normal hours.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 38 Hours per week are enough to put as proof of full time employment.....Why concerned about extra hours ?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

No need to worry about that.


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> 38 Hours per week are enough to put as proof of full time employment.....Why concerned about extra hours ?


These are not additional Hours. 
I work Monday to friday and talking about any public holidays and sick or annual leave which falls during the week. 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Suppose I'm Software Engineer and I'm on 489 Visa.
I work as a freelance developer for a Sydney CBD company for ABN, will this be an issue at the time I'm applying for 887?

Weekly I'll be invoicing the Sydney Company for the work I have done for them (approximately 25hrs per week).

Also I work as a freelance for Japan Company and I'll be invoicing them weekly for 15hrs.

So totally I've got 35hrs per week.

If I continue this for 1 Year, can use these invoices to Prof of employment when lodging my 887. Anyway I will be reside regionally in my sponsored state.


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

*887 Visa Requirements*

Friends I do need your expert opinion on this.

I'm planning to apply for Tasmania 489 Visa. I'm married and I have a one year old baby. I'm hoping to obtain pr through 887 visa. Following are the things I want to know

1. Should I apply 489 Visa for my family? (Wife and baby)
2. If I apply 489 visa for my family, should my wife and baby stay in Tasmania for two years when applying for 887 visa?
3. Can't I add my wife and baby as dependents when I apply for 887 visa even if they don't spend two years in Tasmania?

I do need your opinion regarding this matter. Thank you!


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

keshannilanga said:


> Friends I do need your expert opinion on this.
> 
> I'm planning to apply for Tasmania 489 Visa. I'm married and I have a one year old baby. I'm hoping to obtain pr through 887 visa. Following are the things I want to know
> 
> ...


Add them into your application get the visa for your family, after you secured a job you can bring them after 3/4 months that's how my friends did.
They don't need to be in Tasmania for 2 years.


----------



## alexxei (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi guys,

What about working as a registered sole-trader, doing online work for overseas clients only (U.S.)?
Would this comply with the work requirements? I would be able to show work contracts, payment proofs (Paypal and Australian Bank) and fulfill the 35h/week requirement.

Considering all other conditions are met, would this work for 887?

All the best,
Alex


----------



## vicky.vk143 (Nov 19, 2017)

if i was refused visa onshore can i apply 887 visa?


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I will be on subclass 489, stay in a regional area and working for a company outside of Australia. I would be able to show work contracts, payment proofs into my Australian Bank, pay all applicable Australian tax and fulfill the 35h/week requirement.

Considering all other conditions are met, would this work for 887?

Thank you


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

vannakuma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will be on subclass 489, stay in a regional area and working for a company outside of Australia. I would be able to show work contracts, payment proofs into my Australian Bank, pay all applicable Australian tax and fulfill the 35h/week requirement.
> 
> ...


I would be in a same situation hence looking after for the same question.


----------



## hans.khadka (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone
I am about to apply for 887, but i have a confusion. I have been working in a company for 1.6 months as casual and i have been working around 35 hrs per week. Sometimes its less hr sometimes more. But my payslip is not weekly, its forthnightly. In my payslip there is total hr included (not partitioned per day).
Can i submit my fortnightly payslip or not???


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

hans.khadka said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am about to apply for 887, but i have a confusion. I have been working in a company for 1.6 months as casual and i have been working around 35 hrs per week. Sometimes its less hr sometimes more. But my payslip is not weekly, its forthnightly. In my payslip there is total hr included (not partitioned per day).
> Can i submit my fortnightly payslip or not???


If you got 70hrs or above per payslip, you can take that as 2 weeks pay slips.
If its less than 70hr in payslip you can take as 1 week pay slip


----------



## hans.khadka (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you for the reply. But will this suggestion be acceptable from the immigration department? Do u know anybody who had the same situation and handled it this way?
Thx


Preax said:


> hans.khadka said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone
> ...


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Documents for shared accomodation*

Hi Guys,

Wanted to know if I choose to stay in shared accommodation for 3-6 months then what all documents I should secure to claim that period of stay when applying for 887?


----------



## rabipal (May 23, 2018)

Can someone guide, how to contact CO? what is the contcat no./email id?
I have lodged 489 visa though an agent on 25th-May-2018. More than 9 months waiting and my and my agent said there is no way to contact CO or follow-up. However, from expat forum, I noticed that people are contacting CO office and there after they got positive outcome.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

rabipal said:


> Can someone guide, how to contact CO? what is the contcat no./email id?
> I have lodged 489 visa though an agent on 25th-May-2018. More than 9 months waiting and my and my agent said there is no way to contact CO or follow-up. However, from expat forum, I noticed that people are contacting CO office and there after they got positive outcome.


you can call them but you cannot contact your CO. it take 14 months now.

I know people who lodge in Jan/ Feb 2018 still waiting for a reply


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

rabipal said:


> Can someone guide, how to contact CO? what is the contcat no./email id?
> I have lodged 489 visa though an agent on 25th-May-2018. More than 9 months waiting and my and my agent said there is no way to contact CO or follow-up. However, from expat forum, I noticed that people are contacting CO office and there after they got positive outcome.


most common answer will be "you file is under processing and the prossing time is 14 months"


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Shiv1002 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to know if I choose to stay in shared accommodation for 3-6 months then what all documents I should secure to claim that period of stay when applying for 887?


get a letter from your landlord sating you have been living in his house from this date to this date and a power and water bill with his name and address on it as a proof.

or else you can get a statutory declaration signed by him. https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Statutory-declarations/Documents/commonwealth-statutory-declaration-form.pdf

But I think letter will be sufficient


----------



## Harnoor44 (Nov 19, 2015)

hi have question regarding 887 visa


first I am working on ABN which not shows how many hours I am working is that neccesory to show hours to apply fo 887 visa

secondly my wife kids been to overseas for more than 9 months they were on 489 visa are they eligible for 887 visa I am the main applicant I have done wok more than one year and spend more than two year in regional area 

many thanks for help


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Harnoor44 said:


> hi have question regarding 887 visa
> 
> 
> first I am working on ABN which not shows how many hours I am working is that neccesory to show hours to apply fo 887 visa
> ...


mate I would suggest you to seek a migration agents advise before lodging.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Harnoor44 said:


> hi have question regarding 887 visa
> 
> 
> first I am working on ABN which not shows how many hours I am working is that neccesory to show hours to apply fo 887 visa
> ...


I cant comment on your first question. But for your second one, your wife and kids also have to complete 2 years. See here:

Partner: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...s/supporting/Pages/887/documents-partner.aspx

Kids: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/.../Pages/887/documents-dependents-under-18.aspx


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

Preax said:


> keshannilanga said:
> 
> 
> > Friends I do need your expert opinion on this.
> ...


If ur family is included in ur 489 visa, they have to fulfil conditions of 489 visa of living there..also if ur including them in 887 visa, u have to prove that all of u lived in regional/designated area for 2 years.


----------



## ahmaddimassi (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi All,
I have granted visa 489, on 21 of February 2019 and my visa expires on 21 Feb 2023. My question is when is the latest day I can move to Australia in which allows me to apply for PR through 887?
Is it enough to travel just before the last 2 years in my visa? I do understand that PR process takes about 1 year, what will happen if my RP visa 887 not yet granted and my visa 489 expires?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

ahmaddimassi said:


> Hi All,
> I have granted visa 489, on 21 of February 2019 and my visa expires on 21 Feb 2023. My question is when is the latest day I can move to Australia in which allows me to apply for PR through 887?
> Is it enough to travel just before the last 2 years in my visa? I do understand that PR process takes about 1 year, what will happen if my RP visa 887 not yet granted and my visa 489 expires?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Are you aware you need to fulfill the 887 visa requirements to get the PR ?


----------



## Nt_hopeful (Feb 15, 2018)

ahmaddimassi said:


> Hi All,
> I have granted visa 489, on 21 of February 2019 and my visa expires on 21 Feb 2023. My question is when is the latest day I can move to Australia in which allows me to apply for PR through 887?
> Is it enough to travel just before the last 2 years in my visa? I do understand that PR process takes about 1 year, what will happen if my RP visa 887 not yet granted and my visa 489 expires?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Obviously the last day to apply for 887 is the day ur 489 Visa expires..assuming u meet the requirements of living there for 2 yrs n working for 1 yr.

But u have to enter the country before the Initial Entry Date (IED) mentioned in ur grant letter.

If u move only 2 yrs before visa ends, isn't it risky. Getting a job mite take time.


----------



## ahmaddimassi (Aug 9, 2018)

Nt_hopeful said:


> Obviously the last day to apply for 887 is the day ur 489 Visa expires..assuming u meet the requirements of living there for 2 yrs n working for 1 yr.
> 
> But u have to enter the country before the Initial Entry Date (IED) mentioned in ur grant letter.
> 
> If u move only 2 yrs before visa ends, isn't it risky. Getting a job mite take time.


Thanks for responding to my query, so how can I stay in the country if my 887 application not yet approved and my 489 visa expires?


----------



## ahmaddimassi (Aug 9, 2018)

Preax said:


> Are you aware you need to fulfill the 887 visa requirements to get the PR ?


Hi Preax, yes I am aware. But what I want to know if the processing time for the PR shall be part of the 4 years or no?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

ahmaddimassi said:


> Hi Preax, yes I am aware. But what I want to know if the processing time for the PR shall be part of the 4 years or no?


489 is for 4 years, during this period you have to full fill the requirement, after you lodge the 887 visa and if you didn't hear anything from immi and if your 489 ends you will get bridging visa.


----------



## hans.khadka (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Guys....
For 887 processing time, immi account says "not available due to low number of applicants".
Does this mean that there are low applicant so visa will be granted earlier.
Or does it means that because of low applicant they will wait for more application and only procced?
Will it be faster or late?
Just curious🤔


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

hans.khadka said:


> Hi Guys....
> For 887 processing time, immi account says "not available due to low number of applicants".
> Does this mean that there are low applicant so visa will be granted earlier.
> Or does it means that because of low applicant they will wait for more application and only procced?
> ...


It takes more than 12 months to process, I saw on another forum people who applied in February 2018 getting their PR now


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

I have question for members who have been granted 489 visa and are residing in Australia.

What is the proceduee to inform DHA If a child is born in Australia after the visa grant? I am not able to find any information on DHA website which can guide about this process.

Your valuable guidance will be highly appreciated. Thanks


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi,

You will have to send an email to [email protected] requesting them to add your child to your visa. The documents to be submitted are :

Form 1022
JP certified passport copy of your child 
JP certified birth certificate copy of your child 

Hope that helps. Cheers.


----------



## Experience4u (Mar 26, 2019)

Good info


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello Everyone,
I am new to this group and glad to share experiences and hope to get help for 887 visa.


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Can I study online course or online masters degree from university of another state while in 489 visa? Will this effect my chances of receiving 887 visa?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

cn049 said:


> Can I study online course or online masters degree from university of another state while in 489 visa? Will this effect my chances of receiving 887 visa?


You can do any online programme, but for Master, you will be considered as an International Student.


----------



## hans.khadka (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I live in designated area (Melbourne) and i am recently working with a company whose head office is in sydney but i was hired for victoria.
But i have to often go to sydney and work in sydney for 2-3 weeks.
As per 489 condition i can't live and work in sydney, so while i stay and work in Sydney for 2-3 weeks then is it illegal?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hans.khadka said:


> Hi Guys,
> I live in designated area (Melbourne) and i am recently working with a company whose head office is in sydney but i was hired for victoria.
> But i have to often go to sydney and work in sydney for 2-3 weeks.
> As per 489 condition i can't live and work in sydney, so while i stay and work in Sydney for 2-3 weeks then is it illegal?


As long as your regular work of place is shown as Melbourne in your pay slips and ato , you should be safe
I hope that you stay in a company provided accommodation or hotel when you travel to Sydney ?
Consult a Mara agent for reconfirmation


Cheers


----------



## shalini1990 (Aug 22, 2018)

I need some information from people who are onshore with 489 visa.

Currently I am waiting for my 489 grant Electrical Engineer 

While searching for jobs almost 70% of jobs are saying that you need to have PR or citizen. Is this true that they won't consider my CV if I am on my 489 visa?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

shalini1990 said:


> I need some information from people who are onshore with 489 visa.
> 
> Currently I am waiting for my 489 grant Electrical Engineer
> 
> While searching for jobs almost 70% of jobs are saying that you need to have PR or citizen. Is this true that they won't consider my CV if I am on my 489 visa?


 I don't know from where u got this 70 %......Only few jobs say PR or Citizen...Rest says like "Should have full work rights in Australia ".....


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Respected Members,

I am on 489 Visa and my daughter was born on 29-08-2019. I sent her birth certificate and form 1022 only to department of Home affairs. Her vise was granted on 9th of September, but was attached to my passport. 
Now I have become eligible to apply for 887 visa and was just wondering, do i need to get her passport attached to her visa first or can i apply 887 as passport details will be updated in the application.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

uetian said:


> Hi Respected Members,
> 
> I am on 489 Visa and my daughter was born on 29-08-2019. I sent her birth certificate and form 1022 only to department of Home affairs. Her vise was granted on 9th of September, but was attached to my passport.
> Now I have become eligible to apply for 887 visa and was just wondering, do i need to get her passport attached to her visa first or can i apply 887 as passport details will be updated in the application.
> ...


Has anybody been through this situation before?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uetian said:


> Hi Respected Members,
> 
> I am on 489 Visa and my daughter was born on 29-08-2019. I sent her birth certificate and form 1022 only to department of Home affairs. Her vise was granted on 9th of September, but was attached to my passport.
> Now I have become eligible to apply for 887 visa and was just wondering, do i need to get her passport attached to her visa first or can i apply 887 as passport details will be updated in the application.
> ...


It would be better to get the visa attached to your daughter’s passport before applying for the 887
This will keep the application neat and clean

Cheers


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

NB said:


> It would be better to get the visa attached to your daughter’s passport before applying for the 887
> 
> This will keep the application neat and clean
> 
> ...


Thanks NB.

Should it be sent to 929 team or on skilled.support.
The reason I am aksing is, on 929 email address they have mentioned turn around times of 60 days.
Its already been almost two months since I became eligible.

Thnaks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uetian said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> Should it be sent to 929 team or on skilled.support.
> The reason I am aksing is, on 929 email address they have mentioned turn around times of 60 days.
> ...


Send it to both places

Cheers


----------



## Kulwant (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello beee

I want to know I am holding a visa 489 and living in regional QLD from last one month With my family could you please help as my wife is main applicant only she can do 1 year full time or I can do as well for 887 requirement and any type of work but should be full time 

Please help would be great


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kulwant said:


> Hello beee
> 
> I want to know I am holding a visa 489 and living in regional QLD from last one month With my family could you please help as my wife is main applicant only she can do 1 year full time or I can do as well for 887 requirement and any type of work but should be full time
> 
> Please help would be great


Dependents and partners who hold a skilled visa and meet all other eligibility criteria can apply for this subclass 887 visa as the main applicant.

You need not do only 1 full time job
You can do 2 jobs but their total should be at least 35 hours per week
You can do any job

Cheers


----------



## Kulwant (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello beee

I want to know I am holding a visa 489 and living in regional QLD from last one month With my family could you please help as my wife is main applicant only she can do 1 year full time or I can do as well for 887 requirement and any type of work but should be full time 

Please help would be great


----------



## Kulwant (Nov 19, 2019)

so anyone can do full time work I mean my wife or I can do ?
One more question please if a work as a contractor like Uber or any type of contractor can apply for 887 

Thanks


----------



## Kulwant (Nov 19, 2019)

*Need help regarding 489 conditions to apply for 887!*

Anyone can do full time work whose holding subclass 489 I mean my wife or I can do the work for fulfill the requirements of 887 ?
One more question please if a work as a contractor like Uber or any type of contractor can apply for 887 

Help will be highly appreciated 
Thanks 

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Kulwant said:


> Anyone can do full time work whose holding subclass 489 I mean my wife or I can do the work for fulfill the requirements of 887 ?
> One more question please if a work as a contractor like Uber or any type of contractor can apply for 887
> 
> Help will be highly appreciated
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I think primary applicant (your wife in your case) should fulfill the requirement of holding one year experience (35 hours a week) for applying 887 visa. You can do Uber X but not Uber eats. Uber X have the requirement of holding local license for one year.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Kulwant said:


> Anyone can do full time work whose holding subclass 489 I mean my wife or I can do the work for fulfill the requirements of 887 ?
> One more question please if a work as a contractor like Uber or any type of contractor can apply for 887
> 
> Help will be highly appreciated
> ...


[/QUOTE] If u both holding 489 visa then anyone can do full time work experience and be primary applicant in 887 .....


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi 

Just to confirm 

I am a Primary applicant of 489 visa. my wife is secondary applicant 

I am working full time (more than 35 hours/week) and staying in regional area. 

My question is when i am going to apply 887. i will be the primary applicant and my wife will be the secondary applicant. is my wife also to be worked 12 months in regional area or lived 24 months in regional area enough to meet 887 conditions


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

JDLI said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to confirm
> 
> ...


*Short answer*: NO, only primary applicant need to satisfy 887 requirement.


*Long answer*
The person seeking to satisfy the primary criteria(in your case this is you) will be the person who seeks to meet the 887 work and residence requirements that is;

At the time you apply for this visa you must have lived for a total of at least 2 years in regional
When you apply for this visa you must have worked full-time for at least 12 months in regional


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> *Short answer*: NO
> 
> 
> *Long answer*
> ...


Hi Mustafa

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am on 489 visa with my Partner. I am prime applicant. I have few questions, if anyone can help me please. I am about to lodge my 887 visa application. the questions are:
> 1. As it takes around 15 to 18 months for visa processing, Do we need to have Police clearance when we lodge the visa or we can provide later on as Police clearance is only valid for 1 year.
> 2. Do we need Police clearance from India too? We never been to Indian since we migrated.
> ...


U need to submitt Aus. PCC and Indian PCC when u lodge visa as these are mandatory Docs. How English Test valid for 1 year only??


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Could anyone share their suggestions on my query -

How to prove 35 hours per week if you r a sole trader and holds an ABN ?

Your answers will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could anyone share their suggestions on my query -
> 
> ...


It’s a tricky application 
Consult a good Mara agent and apply through him
They will ensure that you have the correct paperwork 

Cheers


----------



## varindergill (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi everone,
I have one query , i am on 489 visa since last year , i have fultime job and my 1 year work requirement is almost done , my query is that i got few paid sick leaves during last one year . With paid sick leave hours the working hours are more than 35 in the payslip , so can i use these all payslips for the 887 visa or i have to collect extra payslips to compensate.
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

varindergill said:


> Hi everone,
> I have one query , i am on 489 visa since last year , i have fultime job and my 1 year work requirement is almost done , my query is that i got few paid sick leaves during last one year . With paid sick leave hours the working hours are more than 35 in the payslip , so can i use these all payslips for the 887 visa or i have to collect extra payslips to compensate.
> Thanks in advance


Just collect an extra month payslip and then apply
One month is not going to make a difference in your life

Cheers


----------



## varindergill (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks NB for your valuable reply .

Actually i am going to leave this job and planning to work on ABN, that’s why i was asking .


----------



## Sree2016 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I will be applying for 887 soon. I had worked for 35 hours in a job for an year, but in the initial few months, I didnt get paid the minimum wage. After few months, I started getting paid the right wage. Will that be a problem for my case? Can anyone help me with this please? Can I include the initial few months’ payslips too?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sree2016 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I will be applying for 887 soon. I had worked for 35 hours in a job for an year, but in the initial few months, I didnt get paid the minimum wage. After few months, I started getting paid the right wage. Will that be a problem for my case? Can anyone help me with this please? Can I include the initial few months’ payslips too?
> Thanks
> 
> ...


As you cannot be paid less then the minimum wages as per law, have you approached the ombudsman for payment of the difference ?

Cheers


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Sree2016 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I will be applying for 887 soon. I had worked for 35 hours in a job for an year, but in the initial few months, I didnt get paid the minimum wage. After few months, I started getting paid the right wage. Will that be a problem for my case? Can anyone help me with this please? Can I include the initial few months’ payslips too?
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 The condtion is 35 hours/ week for work requirment, there is no any min.wage requirment for 887. So u can include that pay slips...


----------



## asifsiyal (Jun 29, 2018)

I am holding 489 Visa, any idea when they will open border for skilled temporary visa holders.


----------

